# My newest addition!



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Ha! thought it was a puppy, no it's my new Chick I bred! She was hatched this morning and is soooo cute, well I guess it could be a rooter too, I will find out in a few months.

Here it is when it was in the egg, I know it is dark but this is when I candled the egg to see if we had a chick. The dark spot is a little chick!








Here it is all hatched!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwww it's so cute!!!! i want a lil chickie so bad!


----------



## JaermaACDs (Jul 25, 2009)

My fiance wouldn't let me get chickens this spring, so instead I got goats for my dogs  Next spring though, I'm adding chickens to this mix!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

awww what a cutie! Was picture of the candling I watched you do?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Sweet! We have all Rhode Island Reds. We have a hen sitting on 6 eggs right now. We only have 9 hens right now but we average 7 eggs a day!! I plan on getting 5 more at the end of the month and that should do it!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I have 160 chickens i have to get rid of. im sick of chickens i wonder if it is leagle to let my dog eat them all. i bet it is. jk


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Awww! My female white Bantam has been sitting the crap outta a bunch of Bantam and Rhode eggs, I can't wait to see if any hatch!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> awww what a cutie! Was picture of the candling I watched you do?


Yes that was the taken the day you were here.



OldFortKennels said:


> Sweet! We have all Rhode Island Reds. We have a hen sitting on 6 eggs right now. We only have 9 hens right now but we average 7 eggs a day!! I plan on getting 5 more at the end of the month and that should do it!


Yeah that hen in the picture is a RIR mix and this chick is a RIR mix/Easter egger. yeah I am a BYB of chickens! what i should have done is get all one breed then go from there but I got excited when my husband said I could get chickens. I really love my group of birds and we have 9 guineas, 10 hens and
2 roosters. We get about 7 eggs a day because some are still very young and my Bantam only lays about every 3 days.


BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> I have 160 chickens i have to get rid of. im sick of chickens i wonder if it is leagle to let my dog eat them all. i bet it is. jk


LOL time for chicken soup!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

awh its so cuuute. too bad it wont be when it grows up...randome thought...i only found out about a year ago the rooster from looney toons foghorn leghorn is an actual rooster not just a wierd name for that cartton rooster!lol im slow.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> awh its so cuuute. too bad it wont be when it grows up...randome thought...i only found out about a year ago the rooster from looney toons foghorn leghorn is an actual rooster not just a wierd name for that cartton rooster!lol im slow.


Ha! you mean an actual breed, yes leghorn chickens are big and good egg layers!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

i wonder if you got a little jerry Seinfeld?
In other words a game bird.i dont know squat about game foul soooo.
i assume those are just run of the mill chickens?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Very cool! CONGRATS!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

The RIR mix who is the mom is road island red and game chicken. Game chickens are a little smaller and look very different than regular chickens. It's like the different between and real APBT and a bully! lol


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> Ha! you mean an actual breed, yes leghorn chickens are big and good egg layers!


yeah i have seen some pics after i found out. i think i want one they are pretty cool...i am a little afraid of roosters though. when we were little my causin used to take me to her friends house. he lived on a farm and had lots of chickens but the rooster would chase you around and if you didnt get up on something he would peck your ankles and make you bleed...or you could go in with chicken feed and throw some down so he would eat instead.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have 2 roosters and BA (my roosters name) has never attacked me but he will,ll attack my husband. Well the little sh*t spurred me today and he got hit with the side on the fee pan! I could not believe he attacked me today and I gave him a few good swats and that backed him off. I am a little offended, he is my favorite! lol


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> I have 2 roosters and BA (my roosters name) has never attacked me but he will,ll attack my husband. Well the little sh*t spurred me today and he got hit with the side on the fee pan! I could not believe he attacked me today and I gave him a few good swats and that backed him off. I am a little offended, he is my favorite! lol


awh sorry your fave rooster doesnt feel the same to you.lol.jp. bet that felt real good though! yeah next time something like that happens go ahead and make a chicken out of him. you should pst some picks of the roosters to!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is BA (bad a$$)

















Here is rocky


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

BA is a very handsome Sebright. I want to get a few of those next year. This year we added, Araucanas, Rhode Island Reds, Sliver Lace Wyndots, African Geese, Black Australorps and my son got Araucan ducks. His ducks I couldn't find in the book but they sure grew up handsome.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks! yeah BA was suppose to be a hen but we got a big surprise when he started crowing!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well I have to admit BA does look like a hen. I thought his comb should have been bigger but he looks just like the picture in my Poulty of the World book.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah he was a surprise that is for sure!

So I went to check on my chickens and another RIR mix baby hatched and then my two bantam eggs. One bantam has hatched and the other is almost out! I will have to post pictures because I am not too cure what kind of bantam she is.

Oh I found one can you check your chicken book? I know she looks like a barred rock but she has feather down her feet and her feathers in general are long and the chicks look just like she did when she was hatched.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well she could be a Barred Rock/ Fancy Batum cross. There is also the Dominques that have that type of coloring or does she have yellow skin then she could be a Potchefstoom Keokoek cross.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

hehe BA is my favorite


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I do not think she has yellow skin, yeah I have no clue what she is and her babies kind of look like her but they are black. So IDK which rooster got her, BA or Rocky I guess I will see when they get bigger. thanks!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

After looking at pictures just now I think you are right about the barred rock/fancy cross. Thanks that gave me somewhere to start looking!


----------

